# Best horror movie



## Ihatemyself (May 26, 2007)

whaz the best horror movie u've ever seen .Me n my frens r thinking of planning a night stay n watching best horror titles..so plzzz suggest


----------



## Kniwor (May 26, 2007)

I'd have to say the thai movie, "*shutter*", was a good horror.

"*Ring*" is a really good movie, and of horror genre, but is not all that scary.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

not much of a horror movie fan, but here is similar in taste movie:
Wolf Creek (Australian version of Texas Chainsaw Massacre)


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 26, 2007)

One of the worst you can watch would be "The Hills Have Eyes" and perhaps "Hostel"


----------



## zyberboy (May 26, 2007)

Horror Movies 
Manichithrathazu(malayalam '93) coming soon in hindi
Jeepers Creepers 1&2
Ring

Scary Game
Aliens Vs predator

Horror Song 
Gloomy Sunday


----------



## shashank_re (May 26, 2007)

Evil Dead.


----------



## deadlyvenom (May 26, 2007)

the devil's backbone (spanish movie)
in hindi..all the old ramsay brother classics..like tehkhaana..hotel..bandh darwaza..purana mandir..etc etc
english..the hills have eyes..jeepers creepers 1 & 2 (both r too good)
what i hate about some so called movies is that there's no real ghost..i mean not much of scary looking bhoots..example RING


----------



## vish786 (May 26, 2007)

*u guys forgot the most imp & best scary movie 

Exorcist 


*


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2007)

Constantine I like that one. but the one which i dont want to see any more is BSOD.


----------



## wizrulz (May 26, 2007)

yeah exorcist, evil dead, ring part one,.......adn then u will be awake for many ni8s ..so ask for comedy movies and action movies which u will need after watching these...lol..


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 27, 2007)

constantine horror movie?

My vote for Ring and although not much horror, but a great movie is aliens


----------



## fun2sh (May 27, 2007)

who ever is sayin to watch exorcist or evil dead has either not seen the movie n simply heard from others thats its very scary. but i hav seen all those n its the most stupid movie. its more like comedy than horror.if u dont believe then see urself n then dont blame me that i didnt warm u to waste ur money in those stupidity. 
but i would suggest the followin horror movie to see 
1.final destination 1 n 2(its not ghostly horror though but will make u think so much that ur spine will severe) 
2. RING
3. Constantine (its not much me horror though)
n here is if list of stupid horror movie u should never watch or if u want to waste ur time n money 
1.all the EXORCIST movie
2. evil dead
3. dracula 
4. jeepers creepers 

n if u want to see parody of horror movies then u must see all the "SCARY MOVIE." 1 to 4


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 27, 2007)

"Wrong Turn" and "The Hill Have Eyes" are must to see movies. I'll not say that they r horror movies but the movie is full of suspense and the blood.  

In horror movies, The Ring I & II, Jeepers - Creepers I & II are good one.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 27, 2007)

0.Spoorloos(will freeze u)._(must watch)_
1.Shutter.must _(must watch)_
2.Grudge.
3.The Ring.
4.Alien.


----------



## pannaguma (May 27, 2007)

i didnt watch grudge, but grudge 2 was bone chilling to say the least.

BTW - how is my avatar?


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 27, 2007)

The Thirteen Ghosts,
Resident Evil 2,
Jeepers - Creepers 1 and 2.
Evil dead.


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 27, 2007)

Thanx guys .Great list.But do u think exorcist tops the list .cause many forums rate it first but i had seen it as a child without even a bit of horror.u could also suggest violent movies(i mean violent explicity)


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> u could also suggest violent movies(i mean violent explicity)



What you need to see is *"Hostel"*


----------



## 47shailesh (May 27, 2007)

@Ihatemyself Have you watched Shutter & Spoorloos (better than Exorcist)

Violent
Fight Club
SinCity
KilBill 1&2
Pulp Fiction
Silent Hill
American HistoryX
City Of God
Devil May Cry
GoodFellas
ChinaTown
Seven
Taxi Driver

List is vry long


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 28, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> u could also suggest violent movies(i mean violent explicity)


Kill Bill I and The Hill Have Eyes I


----------



## mediator (May 28, 2007)

Nayak
DDLJ
shakalaka boom boom
List is very long!



			
				pannaguma said:
			
		

> i didnt watch grudge, but grudge 2 was bone chilling to say the least.
> 
> BTW - how is my avatar?


Its cute!


----------



## csczero (May 28, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Nayak
> DDLJ
> shakalaka boom boom
> List is very long!
> ...


 

lololol what r u talking about..... DDLJ??? u drunk or what


----------



## indian_samosa (May 28, 2007)

Guys ...check out japanese horror ...its the best there can be.All these so called american flicks like the ring,the grudge ...they have been inspired(copied ..albeit legally) ..from japanese movies.

The grudge ...is called Ju-on in japanese ( please try to get the original japanese version and not the english)

Dark water ( again ..get the original jap version) 

The english movies just dont cut it ...the japs have a finesse for horror ( god knows how ...but even my single hair doesnt move while watching the english rip-offs.) So stick to the original ...

I wish I had more jap horror films names for you guys ...but I am still searching..if you guys know any good films then do let me know.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Nayak
> DDLJ
> shakalaka boom boom
> List is very long!
> ...



OK.....
How are these movies horror.???  

Ok shaka laka boom boom can be horrible but what about others.


----------



## Apollo (May 28, 2007)

*Carrie*


----------



## indian_samosa (May 28, 2007)

In the mouth of madness ??


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

"My Dear KuttiChathan"


----------



## pannaguma (May 28, 2007)

^^^^ sounds familiar. when did it release and who acted in it??


----------



## mediator (May 28, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> OK.....
> How are these movies horror.???
> 
> Ok shaka laka boom boom can be horrible but what about others.


These were quite "patience" testing movies, very horrifying!! Man I accidently saw Traffic Signal toooo. Imagine the trauma I faced!!


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> ^^^^ sounds familiar. when did it release and who acted in it??


 it is da first 3D film released in 4 or 5 languages including Hindi.its remake is there- Chota Chetan.


----------



## soumya (May 28, 2007)

it has to be (a) Shutter and (b) Halloween


----------



## sandeepk (May 28, 2007)

I would also suggest 'The Others'. I liked the movie more for its plot than the scary part.


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 28, 2007)

Thanx guys! Well what is the most violent scene uve seen..if possible please post a link to it.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 28, 2007)

Veerana


----------



## 47shailesh (May 29, 2007)

Dark water is $#it movie Shutter, Spoorloos are still best. (A must see)
Yes Grudge is and Ju-On r same script.


----------



## Kniwor (May 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> *u guys forgot the most imp & best scary movie
> 
> Exorcist
> 
> ...



"exorcist" and "evil dead" seem more of a comedy to me than horror.

"Constantine" was good movie, but not horror.

"Jeepers creepers" is also good horror, but not the best I'd say.....

For all those who have not seen, watch "*shutter*". I bet u guys will like it, it's one of the best horror I've ever seen, anyone who has seen it will agree....  A good sound system is MUST.


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2007)

Texas Chain Saw Murder...the rest are kiddo movies!


----------



## csczero (May 29, 2007)

have u watched the rest BTW.... just asking


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> These were quite "patience" testing movies, very horrifying!! Man I accidently saw Traffic Signal toooo. Imagine the trauma I faced!!



You saw Traffic Signal.... Oh man! I have true sympathy for you.
How you survived that movie, I can't stand 15 minutes of that movie.


----------



## sumeet singh (May 29, 2007)

talking about scary movies...
how in the hell could u all forget
SCARY MOVIE I
SCARY MOVIE II
SCARY MOVIE III
SCARY MOVIE IV


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> You saw Traffic Signal.... Oh man! I have true sympathy for you.
> How you survived that movie, I can't stand 15 minutes of that movie.


 I kept on  finding the theme of the movie, but at the end I realised the theme, the value of that movie.


----------



## 47shailesh (May 30, 2007)

sumeet singh said:
			
		

> talking about scary movies...
> how in the hell could u all forget
> SCARY MOVIE I
> SCARY MOVIE II
> ...


 lollollololololol

none of them was scary..they were comedy


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

Pacha(i) Velicham (some Old men remembers?)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 30, 2007)

Ok today I watched "Hostel". First half is full of Babes. 
and the second part is really good. Full of suspense and blood.

But still The Hills Have Eyes and Wrong Turn r better IMO.


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 30, 2007)

I am appalled that no one here has mentioned The Blair Witch Project and The Descent ....

two of the best horror movies I ever saw. The Blair Witch Project is the highest grossing independent film ever made.


----------



## piyush gupta (May 30, 2007)

Guys better watch



1.Grudge 2

2. Graveyard dancers
3. exorcistism of Emily Rose

Ring2


----------



## Goten (May 30, 2007)

Missed Call 1 n 2 (Japanese)
Gozu 1 n 2 (Japanese)
Audition (Japanese Suspense Thriller)
Tale of Two Sisters

Wanna see horror movies. Try these. Western people dont hav a clue about horror.

M Knight Shyamalam also needs to think wat he is doin.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 30, 2007)

Whats the most violent scene u've ever seen on internet.If possible please post a link


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 31, 2007)

I've seen beheading videos of those Iraqi abductees


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2007)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I've seen beheading videos of those Iraqi abductees


Yeah.those videos are really creepy......good enough to give nightmares......

There was one man whose 'private part' was cut in front of large crowd,he was charged with rape......that must be the most violent video i've ever seen


----------



## Biplav (May 31, 2007)

Hmm. Surprisingly i see no mention of the movie "THE SHINING" here...
seriously -everyone who hasnt seen the movie yet- go watch it...
It features in the top 100 IMDB.com movie list..
has a rating of 8.4/10
and its based on the book "the Shining" by Stephen King<i guess>
here`s the imdb link -
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0081505/


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 31, 2007)

Plz give me the links to those iraq videos


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 31, 2007)

Exorcist For Me....i wasn't able to sleep


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 31, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> Plz give me the links to those iraq videos



lol  think you should just google... it'd be too weird to send that linky in the forums


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 1, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth
Spoorloos
If you can sleep alone after viewing this then ur brave heart and who says 'The Shining' is scariest will Pi$$ while watching above mentioned

Funny Games


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 2, 2007)

@goten....thanks for the list dude...I was in search of good jap horror ...and I believe what you say ...hollywood is crap compared to japanese in horror category


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 2, 2007)

hostel 2. it continues from where it left off. only diff here is that the hunted become the hunters.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 2, 2007)

Plz give me the links to those iraq videos.I tried googling but the one egman talks about isnt there. u may think i'm an idiot to ask for such thing but i need really creepy things to get frightened and disgusted (to disgust my frens too)


----------



## ambandla (Jun 2, 2007)

Grudge
Exorcist
grudge2
silent hill


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

HAVENT  ANY ONE Seen....

SAW part 1 
SAW part 2 
SAW part 3????????


please do see... it is sick movie and horror is more wicked..

wht about final destination???


----------



## ambandla (Jun 2, 2007)

afaik, Final Destination is a trhirller and not a horror movie


----------



## sharptooth (Jun 2, 2007)

Recent horror movies that struck me was "The Unrest" , "The Abandoned".


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> HAVENT  ANY ONE Seen....
> 
> SAW part 1
> SAW part 2
> ...



seen all saw, and all final destination, none of them is horror, we are discussing horror here.

saw is scary though, only saw 1 is good, saw 2 is average, and saw3 is crap.
FD1 & FD2 are really good movies, FD3 again not any good.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 3, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> seen all saw, and all final destination, none of them is horror, we are discussing horror here.
> 
> saw is scary though, only saw 1 is good, saw 2 is average, and saw3 is crap.
> FD1 & FD2 are really good movies, FD3 again not any good.



please do know wht horror really means before commenting on others.....
saw films are horror!!!

for more info read here ....

*www.answers.com/horror&r=67

An intense, painful feeling of repugnance and fear. See synonyms at fear.
Intense dislike; abhorrence.
A cause of horror.
Informal. Something unpleasant, ugly, or disagreeable: That hat is a horror.
horrors Informal. Intense nervous depression or anxiety. Often used with the.



thnks for ur comment


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> please do know wht horror really means before commenting on others.....
> saw films are horror!!!
> 
> for more info read here ....
> ...



Thank you, O great lord for enlightening me...lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Thank you, O great lord for enlightening me...lol




thnk u my beloved ................... L O L


----------



## Freshcider (Jun 5, 2007)

I very like SAW. This is great horror movie


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2007)

Freshcider said:
			
		

> I very like SAW. This is great horror movie



true my friend...

one for u


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone who likes Horror read "Pet Semetary" by Stephen King..ultimate horror novel ...film i have yet to see..but my frenz say its not as good as book


----------

